# Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830TG, some misteries about battery.



## limewax

It's my first post, so hello all!
I have a few questions about my notebook. The model is in the title. It's a notebook with battery hidden under the screen, if you want to remove it, you have to disassemble most of the notebook. The thing is - I want to replace my hard drive with the SSD. Its silly to do it without disconnecting notebook from battery first. So there has to be a method to do it...
I opened the hdd / ram cover and here is what showed up:




I guess these two elemtents are the way to go.
First one zoomed up:




And the cover. It has a small hole with battery icon. After putting it in place, the hole is just above the 2nd button:





So the question is - should i turn the first switch to _off_, and this will do the job ? If so, what is the second button for ? And the strange on/off empty frame near it ?!


----------



## limewax

*Solution,*

Never mind, just found service manual.
Switch one - battery circuit break;
Button 2 - battery hw reset (like disconnect and connect again);

If anyones interested:
http://www.manualowl.com/p/Acer Computers/Aspire-5830TG/Manual/112277


----------

